# .



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, i don't know if i should take that as a blow off or not. Limbo sucks unless there are bikini girls and reggae music. 

I realize the answer here is easy. Take the empirical evidence and go with the answer. But....but but but.....

I don't know how hard/far to push. I end up seeming like such a creeper when i pursue aggressively. I'm just not suave. 

The problem with knowing what you want, is protecting your heart and keeping your options open until there is real definition. Asking for a definition of a relationship from an non INTx seems like a bad idea.

So, its still up to me to decide to pursue or give up and look elsewhere. 

I know my time here is nearing an end so its a good time for someone to come along that needs me to follow them.

Ok yeh, its another way to avoid living my own life, i get that. 

NM


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Your initials are even the same as mine, jeez.

You just have to try to take things slow and yet be open in just a little bit and actively try to flirt some, otherwise you just won't be giving any hints out that are recognizable. I mean, our kind of "hints" to most people is...absolutely nothing. xD

Just pursue it and if it feels wrong, back off. Just take things slow.


----------

